# I've had dp 16 yrs



## farmgirl (Apr 17, 2018)

I've had dp 16 yrs.begain after smoking pot although I'd experienced dp feelings short term before but never knew what it was. I've had periods where the dp wasn't so bad or gone at times but recently has become unbearable and chronic. It's so disabling, I feel insane, I cant function in relationships with my adult kids and its affected my marriage of only 3 years. Only thing that helps some is klonopin. Definitely stress makes it worse. I try to avoid. I feel very sad that I live this way. Today I thought of suicide. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

Sorry for what you're going through.

Was there anything in your life that you think contributed to the recent flare up of your dp?

After 16 years, you must have the minefield of stressors mapped out pretty well! Be kind to yourself and aggressively limit the stress you expose yourself to over the next few weeks or months, or until you're feeling strong again. (Simplify your life, unburden yourself of unnecessary commitments, organize your days and stick to a regular routine, relax a lot, eat healthy, go on long walks for exercise, fresh air and sun, etc.)

I wouldn't go too far though and totally insulate yourself. I don't know about you, but a very low stress life would probably make me susceptible to dp. I feel strongest when I have just enough challenge in my life to keep me interested and engaged but not overwhelmed -- like being in a zone of optimal stress and anxiety.

My problems seem smaller and in perspective when I'm focused on helping others. (Maybe it's part of why I'm on this forum despite being recovered from dp/dr...) It can, ironically, help with dp to forget yourself and take a break from your own problems.



farmgirl said:


> I've had dp 16 yrs.begain after smoking pot although I'd experienced dp feelings short term before but never knew what it was. I've had periods where the dp wasn't so bad or gone at times but recently has become unbearable and chronic. It's so disabling, I feel insane, I cant function in relationships with my adult kids and its affected my marriage of only 3 years. Only thing that helps some is klonopin. Definitely stress makes it worse. I try to avoid. I feel very sad that I live this way. Today I thought of suicide. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------

